# Trojan virus on PC-internet banking??



## Colby (5 Aug 2009)

Hi 
I discovered late last night that my home PC has been infected with trojan droppers and I cant run any .exe programmes with cleaners etc, I know I have a lot of work to do to get rid of it and have been reading up on this on lap top etc, it will be this evening before I get chance to do anything with it, in the meantime can anyone tell me exactly what this means to me, can someone somewhere for example hack into my online banking systems, my email folders or what is likely to be happening to the PC, will it get worse the longer I leave it, is it safe to open up anything on the PC etc etc

First time anything like this has happened to me so complete novice and complete panicker!!

Tks


----------



## sparkeee (5 Aug 2009)

do nothing till u get the drive cleaned.Iuse "spybot search and destroy" all the time,works for me.


----------



## Colby (5 Aug 2009)

I will try that but will I be able to run it if I cant open .exe programmes, (I am a definite beginner where all this is concerned) I had similar suggestions from friends but they all ran as .exe 

Tks


----------



## paddyc (5 Aug 2009)

Can you download programmes onto the computer ? If so download some cleaning programms AV and spyware detection

Try booting up in safe mode, should be pressing F8 during boot as if you clean them during a normal boot they re-install themselves on next boot again.
See key posts on keeping a clean PC for free programmes to download to clean your machine.


----------



## car (5 Aug 2009)

how did you discover you have trojans? was it through windows defender?   According to defender Ive got several hundred files infected with trojans but Spybot, AVG and Panda all reported Ive nothing (3 of the top free scanners).   So go figure.

How do you mean you cant run a .exe?


----------



## Kev (5 Aug 2009)

I was infected last year by this virus and I had to use my go back to an earlier time on my computer  before I got  infected infected by this virus.  I then  downloaded AVG and that got rid of it thank god.  The go back facility is very good when this happens, hope it works for you.

best of luck


----------



## demoivre (5 Aug 2009)

Colby said:


> I will try that but will I be able to run it if I cant open .exe programmes, (I am a definite beginner where all this is concerned) I had similar suggestions from friends but they all ran as .exe
> 
> Tks



This is a useful thread from boards.ie above virus/malaware removal.


----------



## manaboutdog (5 Aug 2009)

You will need to kill the process that is causing all this, first of all download Malware bytes' Malaware by clicking here save it to your desktop.

Once it has downloaded, don't attempt to install it. (Looks like you won't be able to anyway)

Reboot your PC, now this is the important bit, from the moment your pc begins booting up again keep quickly and repeatedly hitting the F8 key at the top of your keyboard, this should bring up a menu which will allow you to boot windows in safe mode.

Select the safe mode option (with networking if available).

Then once you are logged on, you can install the malware software you just donwnloaded to the desktop, run a full system scan, this will then find any nefarious software and attempt to clean it. If you could copy and paste the log of what is detected I should be able to help some more but this is a start anyway.


----------



## Colby (5 Aug 2009)

Hi no luck Im afraid, I cant install the malware program as it wont run, spybot is the same I cant run any .exe programs even in safe mode I googled this and none of the easy solutions work, I dont want to go next or near the registry as I  am a complete novice!!! When I go to click to select user at start up it say "Google update.exe" Breakpoint has occured" (the only thing I see at break point is myself!!!, I already had AVG installed myself but have found something called "spyware doctor" that I dont know where it came from and I cant remove it (though one of two teenagers may have added it at some stage)

Anyone any suggestions?????? 

I use NIB for online banking and cant run on any other machine without downloading active key from this machine onto a usb key I dont want to touch anything while machine is infected, is this safe to do in "safe mode " even, I have a lot of bills etc to pay
Tks for all suggestions


----------



## sparkeee (5 Aug 2009)

system restore to last weeks date.


----------



## Colby (5 Aug 2009)

Not even system restore will work, it will only let me pick today or yesterday (I need to go back to Saturday I reckon before any problems) If I settle for yesterday, the next button does nothing PC just stays as is ......now I am getting all CiD popups,and all think someone out there trying to wreck my head altogether,............any last minute suggestions before PC thrown out the window??????????????????????????? Just realised from google system resore runs as exe which I cant run at the moment AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## mct1 (5 Aug 2009)

At least back up your documents, pics and music now to a flashdrive. That's the most urgent task. Then if it comes to the worst you have two options. Either format your hard drive and reinstall the OS and essential progs. Or call a friendly local expert who should sort your problem out (or wipe and reinstall) for a reasonable sum. Good luck.


----------



## nai (7 Aug 2009)

start up in safe mode and try clean from there.


----------



## paddyc (11 Aug 2009)

Try this
[broken link removed]

you can always take a backup of the registry before you start, and messing with the registry isn't all that bad as long as you follow the instructions


----------



## MANTO (11 Aug 2009)

2 Excellent Cleaning and Windows tuning Utilities (free of course) and an excellent disk defragmenter.

CCleaner
www.*ccleaner*.com/

[broken link removed]

Advanced Windows Care
www.iobit.com/*advancedwindows*careper.html 







Iobit Smart Defrag (to optimise system performance)
www.*iobit*.com/*iobitsmartdefrag*.html 






Also go to www.iobit.com and download their free *IObit Security* 360. I would be very surprised if none of these solve your problem


----------



## Colby (11 Aug 2009)

Hi 
Not sure if I am making progress in the right direction or not have tried all the items above, now am left with the following errors;

When I click on my account to login 
"Google update.exe application error the exception breakpoint a breakpoint has been reached 0x80000003 occured at loc 0x00406eef"

Then when I ok to that I get cannot find System 32 MSRAVX.exe
Cannot load or run this file

Error Loading c:\windows\system 32\msxm1922.dll

Any idea how to get rid of these 3 errors?

Thanks again for all you help...........I am learning

Also is it ok to have AVG installed with CCleaner and iobit?


----------



## paddyc (12 Aug 2009)

Did you try the steps listed here [broken link removed] to fix the issue with .exe's not running ? The automatic fix and the manual registery fix ?

Until you can run .exe files you are not going to get the machine back up and running


----------



## Colby (12 Aug 2009)

Hi 
Yes the .exe problem is fine, now from google and previous posts the only error I have is 







googleupdate.exe application eror the exception breakpoint a breakpoint has been reached 0x8000003 occured at loc 0xoo406eef

Anyone any idea how to sort this one, all programs seem to be working except on AVG scheduled scans are unable to complete so presume somthing somewhere stopping them 

Tks in advance


----------



## paddyc (13 Aug 2009)

try and remove via the control panel and reboot - if the error is gone then just download and re-install the google update application


----------



## demoivre (13 Aug 2009)

MANTO said:


> Iobit Smart Defrag (to optimise system performance)
> www.*iobit*.com/*iobitsmartdefrag*.html



What's the advantage of that defragmenter over the one you can use in System Tools ?


----------



## MANTO (13 Aug 2009)

From what i can see from using the applications, I would compare the defragmenter in Sytstem tools to a _Smart Scan in an Antivirus application _and the iobitsmartdefrag as a _Full scan _as such


----------

